# Signal Control



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I posted this in the N Scale thread. Please excuse the duplicate.
I have a DC layout now but I am planning to convert to DCC later. I want to add some signal towers and lights now. However, I am a little confused. I know that there are IR detectors available and signals like the Tomar's. My question is what do I need to control the signals when a train is in the range of the IR detectors. Also, are there better ways of doing this on an existing layout? Thanks all for the anticipated advice!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I haven't worked with any specific crossing gate kits before, but from what I've seen you just need to supply power to the circuit. Basically the IR detectors act as a switch -- when the train breaks the beam of light, it sends a signal to the crossing gate circuit to begin flashing the lights and drop the gate.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I see several kinds of circuit boards that interface to the IR's but I am at a lose as to what to use. I am getting old and easily confused. Any suggestions or preferences as to what kind of controller?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry, someone else will have to step in for that recommendation... I typically build my own devices, and I think it's about time I resume writing my "introduction to arduino" series that I started last Winter, in which I was actually working towards demonstrating the circuit for crossing gates and flashing lights (but you have to build it yourself).


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have a DC layout now but I am planning to convert to DCC later. I want to add some signal towers and lights now.


When you say signal towers and lights, what do you really mean? Are you talking about road crossing lights/barriers and/or are you talking about train control lights that in real life control the movement of trains?

I haven't invested much time yet in road crossing lights, but my initial take on them is that its not that hard to do. There are lots of relatively simple systems out there to accomplish this task that are plug-and-play.

I have spent a fair amount of time studying train control signal lights. If this is what you're talking about, there is a range of ways to go. You'll need to decide if you want accuracy or just want pretty looking lights. Pretty looking lights can be tied to turnout state fairly easily as one method for example. To do accurate train control signals, its much more difficult. In my opinion, you need computer control to do it right and block detection circuitry to know where the trains are on the tracks.

Mark


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I mean signal towers and lights. I have tried building my own, but if I attach the wires to the turnout, the led's work accordingly to voltage applied from the DC controller. I want a simple switching controller that will detect the IR's output in order to change the led from red to green. Nothing too elaborate. But if I need block control, that would be OK. I have an Aurdino but my old brain is struggling with it. My initial electronic training was courtesy of the USAF in 1964. Much has fallen out of my brain since then. The more simple and able to purchase, the better.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

You can't use track power to drive your lights. You'll need separate power (like DC Auxiliary from your power pack) and some switch that's hooked up to the turnout or turnout motor. If you use Tortoise machines for moving your turnout points, they have built in switches that can be used to route power to the appropriate LED signal lights. For solenoid turnout motors, you'll need some other type of switch. I think I've seen people use micro reed switches to sense which direction the points are thrown. I'm taking a different route with computer control and block detection on my layout, so hopefully someone else can jump in with how they've done what you want to do.

Mark


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I believe that a system such as AZATRAX will be the easiest and less complicated path to proc3de on. After all, all it takes is money. Thanks all for the input!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, Azatrax, has. in addition to the detection devices,
speciic controllers for both block signals and road
crossings.

http://www.azatrax.com/

As noted there are others also offering these
devices.

Don


----------

